# VOD (Ethernet vs. Satellite Download?)



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Does anybody know how VOD videos are downloaded to Dish Network receivers? Do they come via the satellites (110, 119, and/or 129) or are they downloaded through internet connection? Also--are those downloaded automatically or do you actually have to order them before they are downloaded?

I have a ViP622 hooked up through Ethernet connection. I also have Internet service via Wildblue (signed up through Dish Network's partnership deal). The ViP622 has been hooked up to the internet for the periodic 'dial-ins' ever since that feature was available.

My upload/download limits (for Wildblue) have always ranged in the 45-55% of limit ever since we got WB service over 1 1/2 years ago. However, less than 48 hours after the new software release to the ViP622 that allowed for VOD downloads, I received an e-mail stating that my download/upload (aka "FAP") limit for WB was about to be exceeded. I went and checked my status and it was spiked up to 97%. Yikes! WTF?!

I called DishNetwork and got an idiot the first time around. Long story short, her answers eventually got to (literally!), "We don't know. Nobody knows." She kept telling me to call Wildblue to ask them--even though I have no service with them directly. Anyways... Rather than calling them after I hung up with her, I did a conference call with her with Wildblue customer support. (FYI--If you ever want to freak out a CSR, just do a conference call with another company. "Um sir! Sir! I can't talk with them on the line! Sir! Sir!... I can't do this" (as I'm pressing the numbers to route to WB's technical support.. Yeah, but you're not allowed to hang up either!) Anyways... That got nowhere as expected. Wildblue had no information about my account since it was through DN.

This morning I tried DN support again and got a much more knowledgeable rep. She said that some VOD downloads through internet but not until it's ordered. Can anybody confirm that?

Because of the download/upload limits, I had disabled auto-updates on all our computers so they were not downloading huge updates, etc. Our browsing / e-mail checking habits have not changed. I checked wireless settings to ensure everything is secure. Virus scans are all up-to-date, nothing found. Kid is not old enough to climb into the chair at the computer (much less operate it) so that's not the issue.

Just trying to figure out where this double-in-usage came from.

Any knowledge, suggestions or ideas would be greatly appreciated to help me find the culprit(s).

--Ted


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

VoDs are recorded via satellite, probably in the wee hours of the night. The ViPs have HDD space allotted for these types of things. When you order, it "unlocks" that video for instant watching. Ethernet has nothing to do with it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

If it helps any, I maintain an instruction manual for family & visitors and the page for the Dish on Demand Screen is this:


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> V ... Ethernet has nothing to do with it.


How about DishONLINE?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> How about DishONLINE?


Not too familiar. Is that Video On Demand? Or do you have to download first?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Taco Lover said:


> Not too familiar. Is that Video On Demand? Or do you have to download first?


DishONLINE is "download first" and would really mess up your internet budget (if you have a limited connection).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Not too familiar. Is that Video On Demand? Or do you have to download first?


Push the *DVR* button *once* and select #5 *DishONLINE*


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

VoD is via satellite
DishONLINE is via ethernet connection


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Push the *DVR* button *once* and select #5 *DishONLINE*


Perhaps you didn't understand James' reply.
When you select a DishONLINE event, the download begins at the time you confirm the purchase.
They are downloaded via Ethernet.
Once the download reaches 5%, the movie becomes available for viewing, and the remaining download is buffered, so it is ready as you progress through the event.

Without a fairly fast Ethernet connection (3mgbt or higher), the download can take some time to complete. A message will pop-up when there is enough buffered for viewing to begin. Downloads of this type are also faster when the ViP is connected to the router via hard-wire, as opposed to wireless.

One of the main differences between DishONLINE and VOD events is, DishONLINE events are recorded to the user accessible portion of your drive. The can be downloaded through the night, and remain available to view at a later date. VOD events are already on the partitioned, non-user area of your drive, and must be viewed within 24 hours.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> Push the *DVR* button *once* and select #5 *DishONLINE*


Right. I meant 'not familiar' as in 'I never use it, but I know it's rent by download'.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Ken Green said:


> Perhaps you didn't understand James' reply.
> ...


Perhaps you didn't understand my post.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

So If I understand correctly:

VoD is via the satellite
DishONLINE is via the internet

I have never ordered VoD or any DishONLINE content... But it sounds like, from what James Long is saying, that the content would have been downloaded to my receiver--even if I did NOT order it? ...but Ken's Green's comment sounds like the content is not downloaded until the user selects the program for viewing.

This would make a difference! I'm sure if I called Dish I would get both answers...
Maybe a ceo e-mail will clarify...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

VOD content is forced in advance to your receiver via satellite.
DishONLINE content comes ONLY upon request of the customer via the internet.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe that when you go into the Dishonline screens and view the list of available movies to rent from any of the three types, it downloads the list over the Internet. That would not be a *lot* of traffic unless you spend a good deal of time paging through the lists, but it will generate some Internet activity without ordering a program. But, that still requires an action on your part to display the lists.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes and Yes. Except you only need one powerline adapter plugged in close to your router and connected to the router with an Ethernet cable. The receiver has a powerline adapter built into it.

Be aware however of a restriction when using the powerline (Homeplug) facility. In order to use the adapter built in to the receiver you must plug the receiver directly into the wall outlet. You can't use a power strip (unless it has a special outlet built specifically for powerline devices) or a UPS.


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> Yes and Yes. Except you only need one powerline adapter plugged in close to your router and connected to the router with an Ethernet cable. The receiver has a powerline adapter built into it.
> 
> Be aware however of a restriction when using the powerline (Homeplug) facility. In order to use the adapter built in to the receiver you must plug the receiver directly into the wall outlet. You can't use a power strip (unless it has a special outlet built specifically for powerline devices) or a UPS.


Sorry Chuck, I posted here, but then deleted when I realized I had posted to the wrong topic. Wow, you're fast!


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification James.

You're right Chuck, it does generate some internet activity but not a lot by just browsing to see which movies are available (and NOT ordering anything).

My Wildblue bandwidth allows for 7.5GB over the past 30 days. It is constantly rolling--aka 'dropping off' day 31 every 24 hours.

I'm just trying to isolate where all this usage is coming from all of the sudden. Like I mentioned before, I've had WB service for some time and never came anywhere close to the limit. When VoD and all those features came up with DishNetwork seems to be just a conincidence based on this discussion. Of course, at first I was highly suspect of the ViP622 causing the download limit to nearly be exceeded since it occured within 48 hours of VoD becoming available.

Geeez... Now I gotta do more investigation.

Thanks again to all for the suggestions / feedback. It helps.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

nostalgiaguru said:


> Wow, you're fast!


Now you're starting to sound like my wife.


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

just a small follow-up since I'm new to this and couldn't find the answer.

I saw last night, via the 722, that 10000 BC is now being offered in 1080P. The price was $1.99.

It said it was a 24-hour rental. Does that mean I can't record it to keep, and that after 24 hours, it's just gone, gone, gone?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

nostalgiaguru said:


> just a small follow-up since I'm new to this and couldn't find the answer.
> 
> I saw last night, via the 722, that 10000 BC is now being offered in 1080P. The price was $1.99.
> 
> It said it was a 24-hour rental. Does that mean I can't record it to keep, and that after 24 hours, it's just gone, gone, gone?


That's interesting. The last time I checked, it was $2.99. I believe that is correct, you have to watch it within 24 hours. I might try this weekend.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The recording will expire 24 hours after you start watching it. It is not automatically deleted from your DVR but after that time it will refuse to play again. You can watch it as many times as you want during that time frame and you can stop and start it whenever you want.

The warning screen will also give you a date on which it will expire if it has not been watched. That is, 24 hours after you start watching it, or on a specific future date if it is not watched at all.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

nostalgiaguru said:


> just a small follow-up since I'm new to this and couldn't find the answer.
> 
> I saw last night, via the 722, that 10000 BC is now being offered in 1080P. The price was $1.99.
> 
> It said it was a 24-hour rental. Does that mean I can't record it to keep, and that after 24 hours, it's just gone, gone, gone?


Where are you seeing $1.99 for "10,000 B.C."? I just checked and it still shows $2.99 on 501.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Come on, lujan it's only a buck difference. Go for it!


----------



## Mr5150 (Jan 5, 2004)

Is the 722 using the HDMI cable to determine if it shows 1080p movies in the guide? I have two 722's HDMI shows it and component doesn't..Thanks..


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> Come on, lujan it's only a buck difference. Go for it!


That's not my point. Are they renting the same movie for various prices to subscribers in different parts of the country?


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

lujan said:


> That's not my point. Are they renting the same movie for various prices to subscribers in different parts of the country?


I've just had my 722 and HD channels for 10 days. I remember reading that when TurboHD first came out, that "I Am Legend" was free for a time. Maybe my "newness" has something to do with it.

But, don't worry, I won't be watching it, so I will have no advantage over yourself!


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

Even though I've heard it was a terrible movie, I'm tempted to purchase "10000 BC" just to see if my Panasonic TV passes the 1080P test. Can I still cancel my purchase after the test?

And on a side note, how long has Dish not been allowing subscribers to keep PPV recordings on their hard drive? Every PPV for puchase now says it is a limited purchase, good for only 24 hours after you start watching it.

Is it really copyright protection, or a way for Dish to make more money? My family will actually watch less PPV now, since we can't keep it recorded.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't think you can cancel the movie after it's been purchased unless you call Customer Service. I had a few problems with the movie last night when I purchased it. You have to be pretty quick clicking "Yes" after the test. If you're not quick, it will bring up a message saying something like "your system is not compatible or you didn't click 'Yes' in the required time". I finally watched it and it seemed on 1080p but when I went back to watching the non-1080p stuff, it re-booted itself. I also had to change the A/V receiver to "1080p" because the screen would be black when set on "through". The movie, BTW was pretty good to watch once but I don't think I'll see it again.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

nostalgiaguru said:


> ...
> 
> Is it really copyright protection, or a way for Dish to make more money? My family will actually watch less PPV now, since we can't keep it recorded.


some have suggested it actually was pressure from the studios - with no time limit you essentially end up with a permanent copy of their movie for a couple of bucks. Now with EHD's available to store content, hard drive space is not an issue.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Is it really copyright protection, or a way for Dish to make more money? My family will actually watch less PPV now, since we can't keep it recorded.


Yes, it is something being forced by the studios. Basically any provider who does not implement some sort of protection won't get the movies...period...


----------



## nostalgiaguru (Aug 12, 2008)

puckwithahalo said:


> Yes, it is something being forced by the studios. Basically any provider who does not implement some sort of protection won't get the movies...period...


I understand, but this is a classic case of cutting off the nose to spite the face.

I predict the average viewer will now buy fewer PPV's, resulting in less revenue for both Dish and, I assume, the studios.

(pardon me for taking this thread to a place it doesn't belong)


----------

